# Still not trustworthy



## Tinal (Mar 11, 2009)

I hope someone can help. I have a 13 month old Hav female who is an inside dog trained to use puppy pads. She is generally in the kitchen/laundry room area with her puppy pads located in the laundry room. As long as she is in the kitchen/laundry room she does great -- pees and poops on her pads without a hitch. However if we let her into any other area of the house, she pees - even though she has direct access to the laundry room. It's almost as if she's marking her territory, which I didn't think females did. We recently had the carpets cleaned which I thought would remove any remaining smells, let her into the bedroom and she 'christened' it within minutes. I would love to have her be in the computer room with me while I work but I can't trust her at all. Any thoughts or suggestions?? I'm getting really tired of having to keep all of our doors to other rooms shut.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Have you tried an ex-pen with a puppy pad in your computer room while she adjusts to the new space. Some also suggest feeding the dog in the new room so they learn to identify it as a place for eating, not eliminating.

I don't have any specific suggestions but to watch her very carefully when you open up a new room to her. Let her in after you have already seen her go, and keep it short so she can be successful in the new room. Stop her if she squats. Also, just keep at it and give it more time. My Indie is almost two and we are finally able to trust her. We got her at 11 months and she has been tough to convince that the grass outside is better for potty than the carpet. She has learned though. Some just need more work, and it probably also depends on the background of the dog. Some breeders put a lot of work into potty training right at the beginning, and others don't. 

Some females definitely do mark. This habit can be trained out too with work. That was not Indie's problem, but it could be your dog's. Marking is very small amounts of urine as opposed to the result of a full bladder.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

My little girl is really good about using her pee pads, but I had to put pee pads in a couple places in the house, cause she would not go back to the kitchen pee pad if she was downstairs or upstairs.


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi
I want to ask a question. When you say inside, do you mean she never go out for walks?
If that is the case I think that is the key.
She needs to be able to separat out and I think perhaps now she is confused and think the other room, accept the laundry room and kitchen are just "out".

Please tell more, so we can help more.


----------



## Tinal (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks so much for the responses. 

I guess I'm a dunce because I didn't even think of having puppy pads in multiple locations. That might solve part of the problem. Maybe she just doesn't want to go all the way back into the laundry room when she's in the bedrooms.

I do think that she might be marking though because her 'accidents' in the rest of the house are diffinitely a lot smaller than the puddles she leaves on her puppy pads. Any ideas on how to stop that if that's the reason?

Unfortunately we don't walk her as much as we should so the carpet just might feel like out as it is different than the tile she's on most of the time. 

Plus I know she can hold it quite a while because she makes it about 7 hours or so at night. 

Oh my goodness, where do I even start??


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

Tina, I think people might advise you to start over at the beginning. Treat her like you were house training a new puppy, be very consistent and clear. I don't have my puppy home yet, but I've been reading about this stuff for over a year, and my recollection with my last dog is that's what it took. Consistency and gradual freedom with the potty training. If it's marking behavior, she can't be given the opportunity, and probably needs a correction if you do catch her in the middle of it. Also, I don't think regular commercial carpet cleaning will completely get out pet odors. You might need to do the black light thing to find traces of urine and then use an enzymatic cleaner that totally obliterates the smell. If you absolutely can't walk her every day, can you play her and run her hard in the house with fetch, whatever, to tire her out? Work on commands and tricks? That is good stimulation also.


----------



## sweetlotus (Nov 26, 2008)

The advice that helped me a lot was exactly what Diane said. Treat her like you just brought her home and she's a few months old puppy. Hover over her if she's in other rooms and RIGHT when you see her about to pee pick her up and bring her to the pad, or walk her there. Also, treat her everytime she goes in the right place, I use liver. Lastly, it may help if you turn it into a command like saying "go potty."


----------

